# hey there!



## narniagirl4JC (Jun 17, 2008)

My name is Katy and im new to the board.
i was recently diagnosed with Graves' Disease. (i have very strong family history of Graves, with about 5 or so cases in my immediate family.)
I am going to take RAI on wednesday. 
What can i expect? I know i will have to be admitted to the hospital, but any idea as to how long i will have to stay? 
I have to admit that all that has been going on has really gotten me down in the dumps. I'm trying to turn everything over to the Lord, but its not always easy. i would really appreciate your prayers!


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Katy,

Welcome to the boards. I edited out your age.

For most, RAI is non eventful, honestly. Maybe a scratchy throat for a couple of days but it goes away quickly. Have on hand plenty of hard candies, like lemon drops to suck on - it will keep your salivary glands going well and drink lots and lots of water to help clear your system of the RAI.

At 38 years old, I would not wish Graves' on anyone, particularly someone so young. I feel for you. On the positive side, unlike many of us "old timers" you are getting it over with and although you will need meds the rest of your life, you will never have to deal with the problem again once your meds are adjusted.

Another positive is that you will recouperate very quickly compared to me and some others on these boards. Youth is on your side here and I'll be willing to bet you bounce back very quickly and never look back again.

My only advice would be to stay strong, fight your way through the problem and get on with your life. You don't want to lose the wonderful years you have ahead of you to something like Graves' Disease. You are doing the right thing by getting it over with.

Good luck to you and keep us posted on your progress. You'll be ok.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Katy,

I had RAI 11 years ago and it was very non-eventful for me. 
How long you have to stay in the hospital will depend on the dose of RAI. You will need to ask your (nuke) doctor.

Side effects, if any, are two main ones. There can be soreness in the throat, under tongue and jaw area as thyroid cells are damaged and about one week after the treatment we get somewhat more hyperthyroid than normal, so might feel more symptoms or stronger symptoms. That is because as thyroid cells are destroyed, their supply of stored hormone is released into the body. They are not making new hormone, just getting ride of stored ones, so this period of heightened hyperness does not last too long.
If the RAI dose is high such as for thyroid cancer, nausea and vomiting soon after treatment might occur, which usually only lasts for a day or two.
Drinking plenty of fluids, sucking on lemon drops (in order to stimulate the flow of saliva) and occasionally pain medicine like aspirin, if painful swelling and enlargement of these glands occur.

After that, you can expect to go slightly hypothyroid briefly, before you start on replacement hormone. We must wait for thyroid hormone levels to dip into hypothyroid zone before starting replacement.

Try not to be down in the dumps, this is every simple procedure and easier affliction than most other health conditions and diseases out there. I personally was thankful it wasn't a worse health condition and I still thank God it wasn't. Think positive, you are going to whiz right through it.

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## narniagirl4JC (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you so much for the encouragement.

I guess the main thing that is worrying me is how _long_ will it take for me to become hypo? i will be attending a three-week leadership conference in three weeks, and i do not want to become hypo while i am there. I was just wondering what the average amount of time is for that to happen. i know it probably varies from person to person.

but once again, thanks for the words of encouragement. i am glad that i am able to get this over with! I am certain that RAI is the right treatment for me. My brother was diagnosed with graves when he was 8, and took PTU for 9 years before he had RAI. I figure that even if i did go on meds, i would eventually have RAI done, so i'm not going to waste my time. I know a lot of people are talked into it, but i am confident that this is the right treatment option.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

The average time is approx three months. I had my RAI in Sept. and by the frist or second week in Dec. I was hypo enough for meds.
The conference time might be pushing it a little close. After RAI I went in for Labs every 4 weeks and I am sure if I went in two weeks earlier the last time, we would have caught the hypo even sooner.

If you go in just before you leave for the conference your levels might be close enough for doctor to prescribe the lowest does to get you through the three weeks of conference, even if your TSH is still a tad low. I would discuss any possibilities with your doctor, he might have a better solution to get you through the three weeks.

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I think I figures the timing wrong. You might not have any problems after all. But as you said we are all different.


----------



## narniagirl4JC (Jun 17, 2008)

alrighty. 
the doc said that i _should_ be okay through the conference. im hoping hes right. thanks for the info!


----------



## narniagirl4JC (Jun 17, 2008)

Just an update! the RAI treatment went well! thankfully i was at my normal stage during my conference- i felt GREAT! but for the past few weeks i've been very sluggish and tired. i have slept a LOT. I visited my Endocrinologist and he suspects that i have gone hypo. we should get the test results back tomorrow!
i should be able to go on Synthroid this week.
i am so excited to start feeling well again and get back to my life. thank you for all your help!


----------

